# Random Training Questions / Discussion's



## jennerrator (Jan 26, 2019)

Ok, everyone knows I'm just getting back to weight training...and I was always FREE WEIGHTS except a few cable machines...but starting on a few machines to start back up and I have a question as I did both today.....

What is the major difference between the hack machine and the seated leg press???? lol....Yes I could be missing something but I'd rather not waste time on both if only one is needed ....please help and thanks!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 26, 2019)

and not the normal free weight leg press machine...just in case someone thinks I'm discussing that one..lol


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2019)

well I was gonna say you can't go wrong with either but now  that you clarified its not the free weight leg press I would prefer to use the hack over the machine press..


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 26, 2019)

Seeker said:


> well I was gonna say you can't go wrong with either but now  that you clarified its not the free weight leg press I would prefer to use the hack over the machine press..



Thanks...glad I clarified that...lol

I have only done the hack squats a few times as I preferred regular squats but it wasn't that bad today...of course no frickin weight yet as my legs are my biggest issue right now and I'm not pushing shit...past that stage in life!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Thanks...glad I clarified that...lol
> 
> I have only done the hack squats a few times as I preferred regular squats but it wasn't that bad today...of course no frickin weight yet as my legs are my biggest issue right now and I'm not pushing shit...past that stage in life!



glad to see you back in the game. You dictate your own pace. Time will get you where you wanna be again.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 26, 2019)

Seeker said:


> glad to see you back in the game. You dictate your own pace. Time will get you where you wanna be again.



Thanks hon...appreciate the support!! You're right, I'll get there..no other statement is 100 % legit! lol


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 26, 2019)

1) I'm thrilled for you to be getting back into it!
2) and I know this is no help at all,  but I've become a believer in it's not so much which exercises you do, but how you do the exercise.  You and I can both be doing the same movement, but you may feel it in your hamstrings and I may feel it in my quads.

Plus, if you can't decide which one is working what you want.......just rock it and do them both;-)


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 27, 2019)

I’d do hacks long before the seated leg press. I know the machine you’re talking about.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 27, 2019)

Well it might be boring as I will not be lifting even close to the weight I was lifting but I'll be posting videos for more of a push...lol...


----------



## Elivo (Jan 27, 2019)

I’ll do both but most times not on the same day, but I use the plate loaded sled not the seated machine for leg press


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 27, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> 1) I'm thrilled for you to be getting back into it!
> 2) and I know this is no help at all,  but I've become a believer in it's not so much which exercises you do, but how you do the exercise.  You and I can both be doing the same movement, but you may feel it in your hamstrings and I may feel it in my quads.
> 
> Plus, if you can't decide which one is working what you want.......just rock it and do them both;-)



Oh you gotta know I'm hardcore about doing things properly...I agree with that 100 %...because of that...I can't watch other folks train ...in my mind, I'm there by myself! lol

and yep...I'm going to stick with the hacks and now that I remembered about the free weight presses...those too! Fuuuck that machine way!!!


----------



## snake (Jan 27, 2019)

I think for what you're looking for and if I had to recommend one over the other it would be a leg press movement over hacks.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 27, 2019)

snake said:


> I think for what you're looking for and if I had to recommend one over the other it would be a leg press movement over hacks.




You think the presses are better for quads or is it because if it comes to the squats..regular ones are better for them than hacks? Cuz that's all I'm really looking for I guess...For now, what's the best quad workout?


----------



## Elivo (Jan 27, 2019)

I gave the close stance hacks a try this week and holy shit did they hit the outer area hard!


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 27, 2019)

Elivo said:


> I gave the close stance hacks a try this week and holy shit did they hit the outer area hard!



That's why doing both of those press machines is cool...can easily do different stances for sure!


----------



## Viduus (Jan 27, 2019)

Quads: 

 -Hack squat. Keep your feet closer together and under your knees like your sitting in a chair. This will load your quads if you go deep but be careful with your knees. (others do different variations.) 

Hamstrings/ glutes/ quads:
 - seated leg press. It all depends on the angle of the seat and base.Your hip joint will be helping a lot more


----------



## snake (Jan 27, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> You think the presses are better for quads or is it because if it comes to the squats..regular ones are better for them than hacks? Cuz that's all I'm really looking for I guess...For now, what's the best quad workout?





Viduus said:


> Quads:
> 
> -Hack squat. Keep your feet closer together and under your knees like your sitting in a chair. This will load your quads if you go deep but be careful with your knees. (others do different variations.)
> 
> ...



For the reasons Vids just explained.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 27, 2019)

Excellent...will see how shit goes as I’m constantly changing things up! Great info guys!!


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 27, 2019)

For overall leg development from glutes on down, I love single leg, leg presses on the sled. I lay the motionless leg straight out in front of me on the floor and set the stop to bottom out the working leg. Just the sled might be enough weight for you right now to start but those ****ers kill!  I like to do them as a quadruple drop set.  It'll make you find your limits. 

Glad youre back in the game Jenn. Keep pushing life around!


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 1, 2019)

Ok..question...I've seen it before and know to an extent why ...BUT..

Watched someone do deads having the bar on a rack....so obviously not from the ground....this person did 405 lbs but I'm assuming it's not to cause any damage as they are training for something specific. Can they lift the same amount from the floor...?


----------



## Elivo (Feb 1, 2019)

Rack pulls, think it’s supposed to help strengthen the lock out part of a dead lift. Kind of like doing deads from boxes


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 2, 2019)

Elivo said:


> Rack pulls, think it’s supposed to help strengthen the lock out part of a dead lift. Kind of like doing deads from boxes



Nice, so it's working on doing it properly....lol


----------



## BrotherJ (Feb 2, 2019)

^^ Ya, rack pulls help with lockout at the top and working the overall back/posterior chain. I really enjoy them.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 2, 2019)

but...question was can they lift that amount from the ground......


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 2, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> ^^ Ya, rack pulls help with lockout at the top and working the overall back/posterior chain. I really enjoy them.



I never did them...but had no issues thank god...I loved deads and they felt so good..but I'm huge about posture!

Except sumo deads...they can kiss my ass!


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 2, 2019)

Guess no one knows..bummer


----------



## Seeker (Feb 2, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Guess no one knows..bummer



Lol patience! Some yes, some no. What most of the time someone is doing is working on improving their sticking point of the lift.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 2, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> I never did them...but had no issues thank god...I loved deads and they felt so good..but I'm huge about posture!
> 
> Except sumo deads...they can kiss my ass!



I prefer deadlifts from a box or "block" much more than the rack pulls. It doesn't beat up the bar and it imitates a deadlift from the floor better since the weight is on the actual plates rather than the bar itself. I could always rack pull quite a bit more than I could deadlift. Does make you feel like a beast though pulling that weight you typically can't.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 2, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Lol patience! Some yes, some no. What most of the time someone is doing is working on improving their sticking point of the lift.



haha..thanks...I don’t have much patience! I figured the same as there’s less stress having it lifted a bit..I’ve also never saw anyone at the gym do them..


----------



## Elivo (Feb 2, 2019)

I prefer from boxes, closer to an actual dead lift and you can still load the bar up.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 2, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I prefer deadlifts from a box or "block" much more than the rack pulls. It doesn't beat up the bar and it imitates a deadlift from the floor better since the weight is on the actual plates rather than the bar itself. I could always rack pull quite a bit more than I could deadlift. Does make you feel like a beast though pulling that weight you typically can't.



Nice, I don’t think I’ll ever do them..love them from the ground..they were one of my favorite lifts!


----------

